# Acronyms?



## firecapt (Jun 21, 2010)

I'm sure this has been covered here before but I'm a new member and couldn't find an answer with a "search".

Everyone here uses a number of acronyms and abbreviations and I would love to see a list so I can be on the same page (know what you are talking about)!

Is there a list of the abbreviations and acronyms for this site?


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 21, 2010)

Its in the Wikis heres a link

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/acronyms


----------

